# Primitive Fishing w Gorge Hook



## Sigma3survival (Mar 4, 2011)

This is a really old method for putting some fish on the table when you have no tools and are in a survival situation. Gorge hooks can be made from thorns or whittled from wood. They will generally only catch larger fish because of the mechanics of how the hook works. It doesn't catch in the mouth like a traditional hook, but when a larger fish grabs it and begins to swallow it. The upright thorn that is hidden in the bait will turn sideways in its throat. The thorns lodges in the throat and the fish cannot get away. This is a neat little trick for fishing when you have nothing! Post any videos or tips you have for primitive fishing techniques!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Great video!

Thanks for posting!


----------

